# Zum Bar recipe



## Mike

Does anyone have a recipe for something similar to the Frankincense and Myrrh soap made by Zum Bar?


----------



## HeartlandSoap

I love their soaps.  And that one smells soooo good.


----------



## Bubbles Galore

I looked it up and it is a goat milk soap made from food grade olive oil, coconut oil, palm & castor oil with herbs, pure essential oils & fragrance oil plus mineral pigments. 

http://www.indigowild.com/shopping/productdetail.cfm?ID=629

I couldn't hazard a guess as to what the herbs are, or what the fragrance oil is because I haven't seen the soap. 

Rainbow Meadow have a Frankincense & Myrrh blend which is 3 parts Frankincense to 1 part Myrrh. 

http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter/calc_eoblend/blendselect.php

Olive 39% Palm 28% Coconut 28% Castor 5% with a 6% lye discount, along with 100% Goat's Milk as your liquid, would make a lovely soap. 

Why not give it a try?  :wink:


----------



## Sunny

I personally don't like Zum soaps... they have really great EO/fragrance blends but the soap is very drying to me. Maybe I'm just extra dry though.

Just my two cents! I am interested in making a goat milk soap as well.


----------



## IanT

my only thing against zum is they are sooooo expensive.. i worked at a spa, where they sold the stuff and literally all the bars sat on the shelves... collecting dust because they were prohibitively expensive to sell and buy. I some of the scents they have.... but some are just YUCK


----------



## Sunny

at the health food store they have a "cut your own bar" station for zum.. so I cut off bits for myself there, and it's cheaper than buying the actual bars and you can try different scents out for less money. but I would not buy the prepacked bars, they're about $5 for a small bar.


----------

